# JZBZ Cup Styles



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi all,

We've been using the JZBZ cups that fit into holes drilled in cell bars ("push in cups"). The other style fits into a groove is called "wide base").

I think most use the wide base...it's easier to cut a groove than a bunch of 25/64" holes, and there is more flexibility in where you place the cells on the bar.

In any case, just wanted some reassurance that people are happy with these before I order a bunch...any thoughts?

deknow


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

we are very happy with the wide base JZBZ cups that push right into the groove. We run cell builders all summer long and use these exclusively. We might get back to using some wax cups, if we get time to dip them, but the wide base JZBZ cups really make things easy.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Yep, that's what I use. Much easier to cut a groove than drill holes. Also, you can steal a grooved bottom bar if you forget to take along enough cell bars.

Make sure you cut the groove wide enough so the little pitou fits in easily, but doesn't fall out.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

I like them also.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

Save yourself alot of time and frustration and buy the cell bar holder from JZBZ.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I bought the frames with the bars from Brushy Mt. and then cut the frames down to mediums and built some extra frames to use up the left over bars...


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

muskratcreekhoney said:


> Save yourself alot of time and frustration and buy the cell bar holder from JZBZ.


...i don't see the product you are talking about:
http://www.jzsbzs.com/PARTS-WE-SUPPLY.html

any help?

deknow


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

They don't have it on their product page.

http://www.jzsbzs.com/default.html

If you look below the main site image, there is a image row. The new cup holding bar is in that row. It's silver/grey with a blue background.

I believe they are 1.03 per.

-Kevin


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

ok, i see:








i can't tell from the picture how the cups are held in, or any other details. besides the labor of making cell bars, what are the advantages of this? thanks,

deknow


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

1. The cells will not fall out. The pin on the base mount cell fits snugly into the cell bar.
2. No waxing of the cell bar is needed.
3. You will not drop any cells when you brush the bees off!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

ahhh...the picture is _very_ helpful, and i see these are handy and worth the $. glad i asked!

deknow


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...pretty soon jzbz will come out with a plastic bee that works better than a real one!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Finally, Larry Connor told me it was a prototype, but guess it isnt now, going to place a order!

Mike


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

All I have ever used have been the push in cell cups. Thats what I learned from others.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

They are very nice, I Love them


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

I think if you take a close look Jim ( JZ ) has also made a real slick tool to remove finished cells from his grey cell bar!


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

Where at?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

JZsBZs.com

For some reason, many people only remember the JZBZ part of the name and leave out the ess's.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

I just didn't see anything on the site about a removal tool, not that I need one I'm just curious. Thanks


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I couldn't find them on the web site either. I suppose I should email Jim Paysen and ask about them.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Please do that!
As I recall he sent me a short video on this neat invention some time back.


----------



## Whitetail (Feb 3, 2011)

Last year I used wax cups from Rossman. I tried the JZBZ wide base cups Friday on the first graft of the year. It looks like they took to them well. I had some that were a little lose in the bar. I was a little surprised, as it was a new bar. I remedied the issue by putting a little piece of propolis from the frame with larvae on it. Worked great. With the wax cups, I would sit with a candle and melt the base slightly and stick it to the bar. That worked well too.......


----------



## gkervitsky (Nov 20, 2008)

Michael Bush said:


> I bought the frames with the bars from Brushy Mt. and then cut the frames down to mediums and built some extra frames to use up the left over bars...



Has anyone ever measured the diameter of these cups? I have thought of using them but have stuck to wax cups made the old fashion way.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Muskrat

Is there a product#. I am having NO luck finding this @ the site was posted or anywhere else. Where is a good place to get all compatible components? THX! Lb


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.jzsbzs.com/ 

scroll down and to the right of the box with a picture of one of his products is a arrow click it and it will bring up other products keep doing it till you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I recently obtained some of these cell bars, I fit two of them in a medium frame, I simply drill an extra pair of holes in the end bars, about 3/8" higher the the pre-drilled upper wiring holes. I drive a wood screw through these upper holes and into the edge of the plastic cell bar, also through the lower wiring holes and into the second cell bar. This way I can simply grasp the cell bars near where the screws hold them to the frame, and rotate them at a 90 degree angle to the frame, insert the cell cups, graft them, then rotate them to the proper orientation for growing and rotate them out again for easier harvesting.

I did discover that the upper bar needed to be raised as much as possible to maintain sufficient clearance of the upper cells from the lower cell bar.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Velbert & Joe,

Are there threads(w/pics) *detailng* your queen rearing methods. 

I have been mesmerized several [email protected] Velberts photo bucket. Is the elk guarding your apiary?


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

LAKEBILLY- don't let the prices on JZBZs scare you, you don't have to order 10,000 cell cups at a time, although he does have a minimum per item but it's fairly small.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Basicly all I need is the cross bars, small cell cups? and a strong hive(s). Is that enough? The cellcups on your pics are the small?
I am & have been looking into cloakeboard, though I will learn to graft. I want to rear queens.
The hives that I am getting haven't been designated by the seller so I haven't got them yet. I have two survivor colonies that I am hoping will be the beginning of my treatment free, winter hardy apiary.
Budget limitations are making the homeade queen frame look good (I love the creative frugal approach).


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

> The cellcups on your pics are the small?


The ones in my pictures are called "wide base cell cups" they are the ones to use with the grey cell bar holder.



> Basicly all I need is the cross bars, small cell cups? and a strong hive(s).


Grafting tool, light( I use the kind you put on your head, right between your eyes), mating nucs, queen cell protectors, royal jelly. incubator. It all just depends on what you are doing. Selling queen cells, selling mated queens, just raising a few queens for the fun of it? If you just want a couple of queen cells I wouldn't graft. As a rookie myself I would recommend "Queen Rearing Essentials", I have had good luck with his methods.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Got my bars, cups & protectors today. Any idea why the protectors don't hold to cups? my guess would be that you don't want to damage the cells when putting the protector on. I guess this supposed to bee a friction fit protector?

Where do you get RJ & that is for priming when grafting correct? What's up w/the incubator? I have seen the one @ mdsplitter, don't remember why not put in finisher. I would like to get more info on them. any how to make threads out there?

I have made four dbl 5 frame nuc boxes out of a 10 frame deep. I am pretty happy w/ them & may try to sell them. 

Weather here is definetly gonna make for tough scheduling my Qn rearing debut. I have 1 day that is supposed to be nice & I am jumping on a job to do FINALLY! I think maybe Sat. I have a Mel's calendar for splits/on the spot Qn Rearing that I would like to try on one of my colonies, that is if I can get the whole idea worked out in my head b4 I labrat one of my hives. thanks 4 your help. Lb


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

> Any idea why the protectors don't hold to cups?


They will fit snugly when the queen cell is on them.




> Where do you get RJ & that is for priming when grafting correct?


Google "pure royal jelly", it seams that I got a small jar for about $30-$40 (4 oz. ?). When you are fairly new at grafting I think you will find that your take will be better if you use a little royal jelly on the bottom of the cup, but many of the experienced grafters here seam to prefer dry grafting. You can also harvest it yourself from swarm cells if you have them.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Whitetail,
The pins on the wide base cups are not a perfect cylinder, they are oval in profile, so if you twist the cups until you feel a little resistance, you will likely obtain a tighter fit.


----------

